# TUDOR United SportsCar Championship



## Joose (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone been watching the debut at the Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona?

I really like seeing all of the Daytona Prototypes mixed in with the ALMS P2 cars. And even more awesome to see R8's and Astons in with the Vettes, Porsches, Vipers, etc.

The only thing I don't like.... The P1 Class from the ALMS has been discontinued. Which is just a goddamn shame.


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 27, 2014)

Joose said:


> The only thing I don't like.... The P1 Class from the ALMS has been discontinued. Which is just a goddamn shame.



^^^ This. Not sold on the DP formula at all. Your flagship prototype class are running tube-frame chassis? What century are we in? No matter, I'm more interested in the GTLM field than anything else.

Also. A rather eye-opening read about how things are being run. Already a lot of unhappy team owners in the paddock. Gordon Kirby - Auto Racing - The Way It Is

Glad that ruling against the Level 5 Ferrari team was overturned. Which was absolute BS to begin with. 

Also glad to see that Memo Gidley is already recovering from surgery. That could've been a whole lot worse.


----------



## Joose (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah i'm really glad that was overturned as well. What an ending that was!

That article was a good read too. Hopefully everything gets sorted out to where everyone is happy, including us fans. Other than the discontinuation of P1, it's a cool idea.

GTLM certainly holds most of my interest as well. Glad to see the SRT team running much more consistently, now that they've had sufficient time to work out a lot of those early kinks. And maaaan does that Corvette C7.R look beastly!


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 27, 2014)

+1 to Level 5 ruling getting overturned, and no P1 really is a shame. 

Hoping for a good season 

Shad


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 28, 2014)

Update on Gidley's condition:



> Following the incident on Saturday, Gidley was admitted to Halifax Health in Daytona Beach, Fla. Once admitted, doctors discovered multiple fractures, including his lower left leg and left elbow, along with a lower back compression fracture. These injuries have required Gidley to have two surgeries since Saturday.
> 
> On Saturday, doctors immediately addressed the left leg and left arm injuries by completing an almost four-hour surgery shortly after Gidleys admittance into the hospital. On Monday evening, doctors stabilized and repaired the compression fracture in Gidleys lower back in an extended surgery.



There's been arguments already that if he were in a monocoque-chassis P1 car instead of a DP. Perhaps his injuries would've been much less. Whether or not that's true. Thankfully the safety measures in the DP formula were good enough that we're reading stories about his recovery time, instead of where his funeral services are going to be held. 

Gidley with a long road ahead | News | Motorsport.com


----------

